

Ask PG: Would you give a course on Khan Academy explaining investment - samstave

PG,&#60;p&#62;In light of your GV comments, would you please give a talk on Khan about investment methods, and educate non-YC-alum masses as to the entire process?
======
ig1
Khan academy already has a course on VC:

[http://www.khanacademy.org/finance-economics/venture-
capital...](http://www.khanacademy.org/finance-economics/venture-capital-and-
capital-markets)

